# Equine p-test



## TricksieB (7 January 2017)

Hi all. New here. Has anyone used the equine p-test and if so was it accurate?


----------



## Equi (7 January 2017)

I've used it three times. Once in an empty mare, showed not pregnant. Twice on pregnant mares and showed pregnant. Anyone I know who has used themsdays they are accurate. For £6 it would be fun to do just to see what happens. Nothing will be a substitute for an internal veterinary examination.


----------



## TricksieB (7 January 2017)

I've done 2 on her which both said she's pregnant, which would be great. She's 7 months if she is. Scanned not in foal twice in the couple of weeks after she left the stallion then AI place tried to short cycle her (which should abort a missed conception) to inseminate but she stopped cycling altogether so she really shouldn't be pregnant so it might just be wishful thinking


----------



## TricksieB (7 January 2017)

2 different vets have told me that at this stage the fetus would be below the pelvic rim so tricky to scan.


----------



## Equi (8 January 2017)

Which is true but they would still be able to feel the uterus and bounce the foal.


----------



## TricksieB (8 January 2017)

They never suggested that, offered blood test instead.


----------



## Magicmadge (8 January 2017)

My mares are 200 and 220 days I can feel the foals in both mares now. If your mare  will stand for you a patient hand in front of the udder should tell you if she is .


----------



## Equi (9 January 2017)

Get a better vet. Many are not up to the task of dealing with reproduction! 

As said though you can sometimes feel the foal yourself - but you have to know what's a foal and what's gas lol


----------



## TricksieB (9 January 2017)

Magicmadge said:



			My mares are 200 and 220 days I can feel the foals in both mares now. If your mare  will stand for you a patient hand in front of the udder should tell you if she is .
		
Click to expand...

Well, don't get me started on movement i'm obsessed 

She's not best pleased if I try and feel for movement unless she has a haynet but then theres so much movement going (can see and feel various different things) on I can't tell if it's just her gut or if there is a wee one moving around in there! She would be between 210 and 220 days if she is pregnant.


----------



## TricksieB (9 January 2017)

I was rather thinking that (about changing vet). He also hasn't spoken about EHV vaccinations which I have read in several places as being routine for pregnant mares though I forgot to bring it up with him.


----------

